# "Another CURTISS Product"



## cpackjr (Nov 13, 2009)

Found this in a dump near my favorite trout stream. Every time I fish here I get distracted by the bottles crunching under my feet and have to stop and scratch around some. It apparently was the dump for this railroad town. Everything I found with this small jar was dated to the 30's.  I usually have good luck searching this forum or Google, but this one was different. I could only find a few counter candy jars with the same wording -- "Another CURTISS Product". The magazine ads point to Curtiss as a candy bar maker. 
        Does anyone recognize this 3 inch tall jar and know what was in it. I am mostly interested in the history of the bottles I find, which explains why I drag cracked and all home. 
 Thanks,
 Charles


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Charles,

 I bet this is one of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 counter jars that you saw with the same slogan. It's from this ebay auction.

 I found a bit of Candy Bar History thanks to American Heritage.

 I always liked Baby Ruths as a kid. They are the Official Candy Bar of MLB.

 I could not find a definitive answer on your small jar. I did see a fleabay listing for one whose seller was calling it a mustard. I think not.

 Because of the heavy usage of peanuts by Curtiss, I'm gonna guess it contained either loose peanuts, or peanut butter.


----------



## cpackjr (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for replying Surfaceone, I have found almost nothing on this one. Usually after enough searching I can find somthing. Found a musterole milk white jar, a ton of D Cokes, SunCrest soda and others in same spot. Lots of Owens-Illionis stuff dating mid to late 30's. 
 thanks again
 charles


----------



## lwjars (Nov 21, 2017)

Curtiss made peanut butter too. This lid is a little bit too large for the mustard jar.


----------



## Bottlebutch (Dec 19, 2017)

It's a CURTISS embossed MUSTARD glass BOTTLE jar BABY RUTH cookies


----------

